# Specks in the canals



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you like specks the canals are the place to be right now. My dad's been out the last several days and just having a blast fishing from the backyard. I have to work but I'd be out there. Guess the cold has pushed them up in the canals. Nice slot specks. Caught one over 20.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Caught 7 Sunday...Took the Nephew out and I tied him on a Jig. I was throwing a Red Head Sinker. He hung into a few but hes only 8 and they got off..

I tied one on and it was game on...every cast. We had Fun!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

where are the canals? i'm not familiar with that.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Canals are little inlets off the sound or bay.Sometimes they run into small neighborhoods off the pensacola sound


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

when you say canals, what do you mean?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

kelly1 said:


> If you like specks the canals are the place to be right now. My dad's been out the last several days and just having a blast fishing from the backyard. I have to work but I'd be out there. Guess the cold has pushed them up in the canals. Nice slot specks. Caught one over 20.


Ok Kelly, I haven't forgotten our convo over the summer....letme know when we gonna fish that backyard of yours...lol

Oh, and when ever you can fit me in on de' floors like we talk a couple of weeks ago...like to have them done before Christmass if possible.

Love that speck action fer sure!

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Justin said:


> when you say canals, what do you mean?


 
Justin, canals off the sound feeding into residential neighborhoods can produce awesome speck action in the winter months. 

Great fun out of a kayak!!! 

Jimmy


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Specks in the COLD*

The absolute best day of speck fishing I've ever had was on a 30* morning, fishing the mouth of blackwater. North wind howling and sucked all the water out so the water level was LOW. Ran the juice out of two trolling moter batteries in 4 hours. Caught at LEAST 200, plus a couple of nice slot reds. All on a rattle trap. Went out on other days under same conditions, couldnt duplicate it. Must have neen just a fluke, but no kidding, you couldnt make a cast without a hook up!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Specks love those shallows in a cold snap..... Seems like they would head to deep holes, but whats going on is the sun warms those dark mud bottome a lot faster than any other area, so the specks heard up to catch the warmth.... Somebody's going to say I'm all wet, but I have been experiencing this for 35+ years... Good report and tight lines to all.... Tom B.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Boatjob, that kind of experience really helps us less wise pupils.


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

no boat here so good to know about the specks in the canals. will go looking for 'em this weekend.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the information. I guess, in general, the fish seek the warmer water, so if the sun is strong and it is 2 PM, the dark shallows is where the action is. Otherwise the water in the deeper holes is warmer. Anyone disagree?

Who knows if there is a warm water discharge pipe from a power plant????


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

jjam said:


> Ok Kelly, I haven't forgotten our convo over the summer....letme know when we gonna fish that backyard of yours...lol
> 
> Oh, and when ever you can fit me in on de' floors like we talk a couple of weeks ago...like to have them done before Christmass if possible.
> 
> ...


Jimmy I'll shoot you a pm.

Took my dad and son down to the canal (about 50 ft out the backdoor) yesterday for some speck fishing. Ended up catchin 11 with smallest at 16, most were in the 17-19 inch range with one over 20. All I know is it has to be cold as hell out there with the tide comin in but I have caught some on low tide before. Lots of fun. We used gulps and bass assassin,s. They liked the bass assassins better believe it or not. Weather has warmed up today and have not had any look.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a cold cove!


----------

